# Is this acceptable substrate?



## Asheya (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello!

My two gus are currently on a cypress mulch/Coco husk mix, but I wanted to add some soil/peat moss and play sand to give them better burrowing opportunities. However I can't find anything listed as "top soil" without it having additives like fertilizer or compost. I found these bags or both "organic black earth" (there are no ingredients listed at all and the garden center claims there's nothing in it) and this peat moss from Canadian Tire. If that didn't give it away, I'm Canadian so if you have better suggestions if you're from the US I'm not sure I'll have the same products. I already have play sand, it's just the rest of the mix I'm worried about.

Thanks!


----------



## Waters (Jan 22, 2019)

Asheya said:


> Hello!
> 
> My two gus are currently on a cypress mulch/Coco husk mix, but I wanted to add some soil/peat moss and play sand to give them better burrowing opportunities. However I can't find anything listed as "top soil" without it having additives like fertilizer or compost. I found these bags or both "organic black earth" (there are no ingredients listed at all and the garden center claims there's nothing in it) and this peat moss from Canadian Tire. If that didn't give it away, I'm Canadian so if you have better suggestions if you're from the US I'm not sure I'll have the same products. I already have play sand, it's just the rest of the mix I'm worried about.
> 
> Thanks!


They both look like they are fine. If any ferts are added, they will list them on the packaging.


----------

